
Ask HN: What are your favorite cli/unix tool? - xinau
I use some cli&#x2F;unix tools in my day to day business and by looking into various awesome list, i know there are a ton of probably useful tools. I&#x27;ve used:<p><pre><code>  * fzf -- fuzzy finding anything  
  * tmux -- when working over ssh*
  * fasd -- to get into my last used directories
  * ag -- for searching through files
  * dmenu -- for various selection tasks and starting of small  scripts
  * jq -- json search tool
</code></pre>
But what are tools you like&#x2F;love to use.
======
purpun
Obviously _git_ for version control and _make_ in combination with _watchman_
as my goto buildtool, even though I like _bazel_ just as much. I prefer _tldr_
over manpages sometimes. I also use _pass_ as my primary passwordstore and
_xclip_ for copying. Other well implemented tools I use in my daily life are
_taskwarrior_ (task and todo manager), _hledger_ (for finances and accounting
purposes), _ncmpcpp_ (mpd client) and _watson_ (as timetracking in multiple
projects).

~~~
xinau
Going to take a look, at _tldr_ and _watchman_. Thanks

